# Qualcomm Gobi 2000 wwan



## andrnils (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello,

my ThinkPad came equipped with a Qualcomm Gobi 2000 wwan (3g) modem, but I can't seem to find any info as to wheter it is supported by fbsd or not.

Usbconfig says:

```
ugen1.3: <Qualcomm Gobi 2000 Qualcomm Incorporated> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON

 Configuration index 0

    bLength = 0x0009 
    bDescriptorType = 0x0002 
    wTotalLength = 0x0020 
    bNumInterfaces = 0x0001 
    bConfigurationValue = 0x0001 
    iConfiguration = 0x0001  <Qualcomm Configuration>
    bmAttributes = 0x00e0 
    bMaxPower = 0x00fa 

    Interface 0
      bLength = 0x0009 
      bDescriptorType = 0x0004 
      bInterfaceNumber = 0x0000 
      bAlternateSetting = 0x0000 
      bNumEndpoints = 0x0002 
      bInterfaceClass = 0x00ff 
      bInterfaceSubClass = 0x00ff 
      bInterfaceProtocol = 0x00ff 
      iInterface = 0x0000  <no string>

     Endpoint 0
        bLength = 0x0007 
        bDescriptorType = 0x0005 
        bEndpointAddress = 0x0081  <IN>
        bmAttributes = 0x0002  <BULK>
        wMaxPacketSize = 0x0200 
        bInterval = 0x0020 
        bRefresh = 0x0000 
        bSynchAddress = 0x0000 

     Endpoint 1
        bLength = 0x0007 
        bDescriptorType = 0x0005 
        bEndpointAddress = 0x0001  <OUT>
        bmAttributes = 0x0002  <BULK>
        wMaxPacketSize = 0x0200 
        bInterval = 0x0020 
        bRefresh = 0x0000 
        bSynchAddress = 0x0000
```

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2010)

Try loading u3g(4) and see if it recognizes the card.


----------



## andrnils (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the driver tip.

Unfortunately nothing shows up in dmesg, so it is probably not recognized. Some searching gives that even the linux-crowd are having a tough time with it :/


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2010)

Try putting it in /boot/loader.conf and reboot. Most of the USB device drivers need to be loaded before the device is plugged in. But because it's most likely build-in it'll be somewhat hard to remove and reinsert :e


----------



## andrnils (Apr 8, 2010)

Tested with the modules in /boot/loader.conf, but still nothing 

You are correct in that it is built in 

Regards
andrnils


----------



## cederom (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey  Any success with un2420/GOBI2000 MiniPCI 3G device? I have HP EliteBook 2740p and no /dev/cuaU* device for that modem...


----------



## cederom (Aug 29, 2017)

allright, so i made it to work on that hp machine, i did a kernel patch to recognise that device with u3g module (patch was merged long time ago), then firmware needs to be uploaded using gobi_loader [1] utility. firmware you need to take from windows drivers, those are 3 files you can put in /boot/firmware/gobi and then load it into device with devd rule matching vid/pid of the device..

[1] https://github.com/kjopek/gobi_loader


----------



## cederom (Aug 29, 2017)

now, i have panasonic toughbook cf-f9 with similar gobi crap, i also added u3g support, but this time gobi_loader returns error, not sure why, i got firmwares from windows drivers..


----------

